# synchro Ipod Touch et Delicious Library



## Mecyr (23 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour

J'aimerais avoir accès à ma bibliothèque enregistrée dans Délicious Library sur mon Ipod touch sans être connecté à Internet. Apparemment, il est possible de "synchroniser" Delicious Library avec un Ipod touch ou un Iphone en le publiant sur un site Web. Cela veut donc dire que l'on peut avoir accès à sa bibliothèque sur l'Ipod en étant connecté. 

Avez-vous des solutions pour résoudre mon problème ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Mecyr (24 Octobre 2010)

Bon alors pas d'idées ?

J'ai cherché par moi-même une solution et j'ai trouvé un moyen...
Dans delicious, j'exporte ma bibliothèque au format rtf. Sur l'Ipod, j'ai téléchargé PDF reader Lite, qui permet de lire les PDF mais aussi les rtf. Et je synchronise tout ça avec Itunes et j'ai accès à ma bibliothèque sans avoir besoin d'être connecté 

Voilà ça pourra peut-être intéresser quelqu'un


----------



## Gwen (24 Octobre 2010)

Il fut un temps ou une application de synchro existait, mais à cause d'Amazone, celle-ci a étais interdite sur l'iTunes store. Bien dommage


----------

